# Am I ugly..? (by Tiramisu)



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Today my human's mother said that I am ugly.  UGLY !!! And also my humans brother said the same last week. Hence why I look so sad and down. Am I really truly ugly?










Nefertiti is very pretty. Every one says shes pretty...










But after all the name Nefertiti apparently translates to the most beautiful one of all.. and all Tiramisu is, is a, er pudding 










Anyway I like Nefertiti shes my friend even if she pretends to be better than every one else..

And now some nice pictures of my friend Leviticus..  who most certainly isn't ugly.


















I will just add my human doesn't call me ugly she says I am a very lovely little queen just as lovely as Nefertiti. My human gave me turkey the other day. I like turkey it makes me purr. Mew mew xx


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

no sweetie your certainly not ugly, you are beautiful,naughty bad mummy! LOL


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep your ugly but I love ya! dont have to be pretty for someone to love ya
Im ugly too but my dogs love me!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww they are all lovely
Here are some of mine.

Sonic, Choo, Tattycat and Moo the ginger one on the bed.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

lol thank you for your comments 

Here is one picture my human says I look especially pretty in what a sweet girl I am ^_^ hence the name Tiramisu


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

Miss-Meow said:


> lol thank you for your comments
> 
> Here is one picture my human says I look especially pretty in what a sweet girl I am ^_^ hence the name Tiramisu


she is yummy! what a little poser you are Tiramisu


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

She is lovely


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I think she's pretty.

Liz


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

Graycie says "Dont worry, my daddy says i am evil and mummy smacks him for that, you are young but you will learn.. some humans dont know cute and lovely if it hits them in the face ."


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not at all! Very beautiful girly.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I got my lisa as people who came to the rescue said she was ugley and didnt want her so what if she was old bit of hir loss due to an inbeded collar and a broken tail thet never was treated shes one of the loves of my life .
No shes tunning what a cutie


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Gorgeous girl.


----------



## Kirstyx69 (Oct 17, 2009)

I think Tiramisu is so cute my kind of cat lol plus tiramisu is so yummy


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

I think he's cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------

